# My "new" Georgian 23



## jasonh1965 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey fellow sailors.
I'm fairly new to Sailnet as a registered member. Looking forward to the articles and insights. I've mostly owned dinghy sailboats over the years and a short stint with a Paceship23. I just purchased a Georgina23 and will be sailing out of Port Dover, Lake Ontario. She's a 40+ year old boat with minimal online information other than sailboatdata.com If anyone can share a link to old brochures or manuals, that would be much appreciated. She's got a 1 cyl diesel inboard (surprising for s 23' boat) and 6' headroom. Lot's to upgrade and TLC, but that's half the fun. 

If anyone has sailed around Turkey Point and Long Point on Lake Ontario, insights and suggested anchoring locations are appreciated.

Cheers, Jason


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, a diesel in a 23', cool!


----------



## FreeAgent (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is an earlier Sailnet thread (I just did a search  ) But I see you had already found that 

23 - My Product Gallery

I remember the boat well. They used to bring one to the Toronto in-water boat show and the company's owners would stay aboard at the show.

Georgian was designed by Alex McGruer - A Scotsman who also designed the Grampian line of boats.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I know Port Dover, Turkey Point and Long Point quite well. 

I'm not sure what to tell you. Long Point Bay is fantastic sailing, Lake Eries prevailing Westerlies really blow, but the chop and swell are stopped by long point, which leaves a very large bay with calm waters and strong winds. There is a Coast Guard Station just East of down town Port Dover Harbour, which gives warm fuzzies. The Seafood and Beach in Port Dover are fantastic, really fantastic. The local watering hole is on highway 6 and is called the Norfolk Tavern. Every year, there is a massive raft up party south of Turkey Point called the Potahawk Pissup, bring beads. 

Long Point itself is a protected bird sanctuary south of Turkey Point, so don't land unless you know its okay. The natural and man made feature of concern is the tip of Long Point itself, there is a large sandbar that extends into the lake where you can ground in good weather, or encounter really sketchy beach break in bad weather. The point is used as a way point for freighters, so the area south of the point is best avoided.

That's all I can think of. Sorry, don't know anything about Georgian 23s.


----------



## jasonh1965 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you both for the feedback. I've managed to access more basic info from this site and a few fellow sailors.
I'm looking forward to sailing around the Turkey point area as well. 
Cheers, Jason


----------

